# I'm bummed :(



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

Unfortunately due to my required (premature) need to move into my own
place and the fact that I have not yet received a full refund from the previous
breeder....... I will have to put off picking up the pups for 4-6 weeks.























I am so bummed. After rent & deposit I'm broke. At least the pups will have
more furniture than I do when they get here.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

I am sorry. Things will get better soon and you`ll be so happy to have those 2 beauties. Cheer up







, time flies!


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

*That is the biggest bummer thing I have heard all day.......drats!!

When is the first breeder suppose to return your money??? You must be so aggravated with her......

I feel for you, Cary...........*


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

> When is the first breeder suppose to return your money??? You must be so aggravated with her......[/B]






soon she said.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm so sorry you'll have to wait. 

Why hasn't the first breeder refunded your money? Since the puppy died, she should have given you your money back asap. 

Luke & Leia's breeder is okay with holding them for another 4-6 weeks, right?


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm really sorry to hear that Cary. Hope things will be looking up for you soon!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

aww im sorry cary! i hope they will be in ur arms soon


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Awww...Cary, I am so sorry to hear this....at least, you'll be completely settled in, by the 
time you get your pups...better for you and them!







Don't worry, it will work out!


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

> Why hasn't the first breeder refunded your money? Since the puppy died, she should have given you your money back asap.[/B]


She sent part of it. Basically she cashed the money order I had just sent her
and sent me a check. She's waiting till she gets money for one of her other
pups before she can pay me.



> Luke & Leia's breeder is okay with holding them for another 4-6 weeks, right?[/B]


Yes. Hesitently(sp) at this point though I think.... she is worried that she'll hold 
them and then I'll still back out which would make it more difficult for her to find
them homes and she'd probably have to seperate them (which she'd hate to do)
She considers them Luke & Leia already.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Aww, there's nothing I can say to make time pass quickly, but know that I didn't get Bella until she was five months old and we still bonded better than I ever thought possible. It's like I've had her all along and I'm sure Luke and Leia will be the same way.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sorry to hear about this temporary setback - but that's all it is. They'll be in your arms soon.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I didn't get Cosy until she was almost 5 months old. I think it's more fun to get them a little
older as they are less fragile and less likely to be hypoglycemic. Their immunities are at a
high by then after 3 innoculations. Let's look at the glass as half full!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Cary, I went through something very similar to what you are going through. I payed for a puppy and then the puppy got kennel cough







I was so down I waited over a month and then she was suppose to be sent to me on my Anniversary, I got a call she had a reaction to her rabie shot, and then the airlines said she wasn't well, this went on for a week, I cryed all the time, I finally ask for my money back. I then began my search, and within a week I found Matilda. I payed for her and had her sent to me. I waited another month before I got my money, I was so afraid she wasn't going to give it back, but all went well. It will be worth it all in the end promise.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

awww Cary, I'm sorry to hear about this setback ... hopefully you'll be too busy with your new place to even notice how the time is flying! (I know it's lame, but it's the best I could think of, I'm bummed for you too!)


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I feel like I should chime in, too, about the ages of puppies. I've had 3 maltese and one of them came to me at 14 weeks and the other two were 6 months. Believe me, the older the pup, the easier for you. They eat better, sleep better, and potty better when they are older. 

PS. I can understand your breeder being worried. Can you send her money each week, or something, so she doesn't panic and adopt them out????


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Aw, I'm really sorry to hear this, Cary.







I know how much you want those babies! Here's hoping the extra month or so goes quickly!!!







And you know the wait will be worth it when Luke & Leia are *finally* home!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I am so sorry!
Andrea~


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Awww Cary







I'm sure they'll be home with you in no time! I know you are desperate to give them all the love, care & attention they deserve but you will soon


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Gosh, I'm so sorry. That first breeder should refund your money now... so she took money for which she had no puppy and spent it. Totally lame. If I were you I would be relentless in pursuing her as there may be others that she owes money to. I would stay in constant touch..... for as they say, "the squeaky wheel gets the grease."


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm sorry







.


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

So sad that you have a delay. I hope you don't have to wait too much longer. The idea of sending a little money each week or every week sounds like a good idea if you can work it out. The breeder may feel more secure that way. Anyway, you will now have time to get settled and be really prepared for them. I wonder if you can be over-prepared???






















I am sure it will all work out but the disappointment still hurts! Treat yourself in some way special for the Labor Day weekend!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Cary, I agree 100% with K&C's Mom. This woman (Cathy?) may owe others money besides you. I hate to see you be the nice guy that you are and lose Luke and Leia waiting for her to refund your money. Remember, she's already got a file with the Better Business Bureau.

Be relentless, as K&C's Mom said. I'd tell her that you are going to report her to the BBB if you don't get your money in one week and then do it.

I think Ms. Magnolia's idea of sending the breeder money every week is excellent. I can see why she is nervous. Everyone wants a young puppy and she is rightfully afraid that L&L may be harder to sell at 5 months if Cathy never refunds your money and you are unable to complete the sale.

I am so, so sorry you have to go through this.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Sorry to hear this....







I hope you get your refund soon so that you can get your babies!!!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> Gosh, I'm so sorry. That first breeder should refund your money now... so she took money for which she had no puppy and spent it. Totally lame. If I were you I would be relentless in pursuing her as there may be others that she owes money to. I would stay in constant touch..... for as they say, "the squeaky wheel gets the grease."[/B]


I second that!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=247395
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When there was just part of the information out there, I encouraged the list to not jump to conclusions and trash this breeder. However, this new information seems to be based on solid facts. The pup died, the breeder owes Cary a timely refund. In my opinion, it is way overdue. 

Cary, I hope you are able to get your little ones home to you soon. Earlier, I got stuck in a similiar situation, and ended up keeping a pup two months longer than planned because the new owner was in a remodeling situation. She did continue to pay me though. Funny thing is she called back three days after she got him and complained. It seems he was too spoiled. Hey, that is what I do with mine, and no apology was given.
Just remember that this is added work for your breeder. I'm sure she knows how appreciative you are that she is willing to keep these babies longer.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

AHHHHHHHHHH YIKES! I feel so baddly for you Cary. I am so very sorry!!!







I hope you get your refund back SOON!

Melanie


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm so sorry, 








I would call the first one everyday and demand for your refund. I think she has the money but rather use it for something else. the longer it takes the more chances she will never refund you. 

I'm not worried about L&L though, they are getting spoiled at the moment. your current breeder is very nice.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Unfortunately due to my required (premature) need to move into my own
> place and the fact that I have not yet received a full refund from the previous
> breeder....... I will have to put off picking up the pups for 4-6 weeks.
> 
> ...



I just saw in another of your posts that it's six days until puppy love. Does that mean they will be coming home then?


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I was also wondering if that was the old date, or a new one???


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

I'm still hoping for that date but I did arrange to push back the
date up to 4 weeks. (hopefully not though)


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> I'm still hoping for that date but I did arrange to push back the
> date up to 4 weeks. (hopefully not though)[/B]


So you'll pick them up in 4 weeks? And the breeder is holding them? That's great. Don't worry, time goes by quickly. And just think, you'll have your new digs all puppy-proofed by the time they get home. Will you get more pictures in the next 4 weeks?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I was just wondering if you got your refund from the first breeder. So you think you'll be able to get them in 4 weeks?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I was wondering if you have heard anything from the first breeder, hopefully everthing has worked out


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

> I was just wondering if you got your refund from the first breeder. So you think you'll be able to get them in 4 weeks?[/B]



I got a partial refund (she cashed my final payment and sent it back to me)
6 weeks or so ago. It's the balance of the refund I'm waiting on. I've been 
pretty patient........ Though I have started to be a bit more forward about
getting my payment.
The bigger issue is playing catch up after having to move a bit sooner than planned
therefore using money that would have gone to pay for the pups on time.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I am the forum member who was also supposed to get a puppy from your 1st breeder and the pup died as well. I'm sure you all remember that thread. She did refund my deposit. I told her on the phone that I wanted a refund instead of waiting for another puppy from her. My paren't were buying me my puppy so it was on my mom's credit card and the refund check was going to be sent back to her. Kathy said she woudn't refund the amount to the credit card because she gets charged a % fee. My mom hadn't received the check and it had been about a week so I e-mailed the breeder. Still nothing. So then I called her and she acted like I hadn't yet told her if I wanted a refund or a different puppy. Eventually my mom did get a refund check in the mail....thank goodness because she had already paid for the Lilly that is now my baby if full! I assume that you will in deed eventually get your money but it really is a bummer that due to her fault you are going to be set back in getting your new pups. That just doesn't seem right to me and I feel for you. Time flies though and you will have your sweethearts soon. Hang in there!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Any update Cary?? I imagine you've got a whole lot of other stuff going on if you are moving etc, but I'm still keeping everything crossed you get your refund sooner rather than later so you can bring those babies home!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I've been worrying about Cary, too. I hope he gets his refund in time to get Luke and Leia.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Still hoping that you are getting your refund and that your day of having your babes in your arms is real soon Cary









[/QUOTE]I am the forum member who was also supposed to get a puppy from your 1st breeder and the pup died as well.


> This seems odd to me that the same circumstances can occur twice from the same breeder, I am wondering if she has pups at all, am I being a little too suspicious?


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

See Cary's new post in the picture section!!!!!!


----------

